# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία > [SubWoofer] Logitech Z-5500

## radiotimes

Καλημεριζω την παρεα και ελπιζω να ειστε ολοι καλα!!!!!
Το θεμα μου τωρα αφορα τα παραπανω ηχεια Logitech Z-5500 τα οποια οταν τα ανοιγω ακουγεται μετα απο λιγα δευτερολεπτα ενα εντονο βουητο.
Αν βαλω σημα ηχου ακουγεται για λιγο πολυ χαμηλα και μετα ξεκιναει το βουητο.Αν αλλαξω τις επιλογες εισοδου στο digital input δεν ακουγεται τιποτα.
Επισης επιδη ηπαρχουν και δευτερα ιδια ηχεια (σετ) εβαλα τον controller και κανει παλι το ιδιο!!!!!!
Καμια ιδεα κανεις για το τι μπορει να συμβαινει??????
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!!!!!!

----------


## chipakos-original

Αφού στο Digital δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα τότε το πρόβλημα είναι στα πρώτα στάδια της προενίσχυσης. Ημουν έτοιμος να σου πω για πυκνωτές τροφοδοσίας , αλλά δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα. Εχει ακουστεί να αντικαθιστούν MC4558 που είναι στην προενίσχυση και να διορθώνεται το βουητό. Για βγάλε καμία φωτό όταν το ξεκοιλιάσεις να δούμε κι εμείς.

----------


## radiotimes

Το επομενο βημα ειναι να συνδεσω οπτικη ινα με καποια πηγη να το σιγουρεψω οτι οντως συμβαινει αυτο και μετα ισως μπει  ενας μετατροπεας RCA to Digital.

----------


## radiotimes

Εγινε και ο ελενχος με το digital με το που ενεργοποιειτε κανει κι εκει το ιδιο.
Αρα???????????

----------

